# My report from the BOS show.



## jblanford (Feb 18, 2008)

This was the first time I had my own display. It was PAPHS. only I called it PAPHTASTIC it got a lot of nice complements, I won two first & one third, one first was Paph. Leeanum the other was Paph. venustum he also received a special award the ERNIE GEMEINHART AWARD,
BEST PAPHIOPEDILUM IN SHOW. I was real happy, thanks for listening to me brag. Jim.


----------



## Candace (Feb 18, 2008)

I like your crystal etched ornament. Wish our society gave a similar award! Shoot, I'd even be happy with a mug or something I could actually use....Great job.


----------



## Elena (Feb 18, 2008)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Ernie (Feb 18, 2008)

Dangit, I meant to have Wilda change it to the EnLightened Orchids Award. Oh well. Great job, Jim! Sorry I missed our show, but still got to see orchids this weekend. 

-Ernie


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations!! That's a fine looking venustum, for sure! 

I know what it is like to win and it feels so great! Especially my first time. God, I made such an idiot out of myself (you can ask Brian, he'll attest to it!)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! BTW what does BOS stand for?


----------



## Ernie (Feb 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Congrats! BTW what does BOS stand for?



Batavia Orchid Society. Batavia's a far, far western suburb of Chicago. Jim and I are members of that club. Great folks!!! If my son will only grow up faster so I can start going to meetings again. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanx. Ernie, don't rush him; next thing you know he'll be going away to college and moving out of the house.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice display & congratulations!

Craig


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulation!!!! That is awesome!!

Ramon


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job!

Congratulations!

Nice venustum!
:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, excellent growing and showing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job, keep up the good workkkkk!!!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 18, 2008)

Well done, Jim! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Faan (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations. Well done!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2008)

Bravo from Luxembourg!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 19, 2008)

A big heartfelt CONGRATS Jim! Wish I could have made it but Sunday we were experiencing freezing rain up by me. How was the new site? Was the show in the main building?


----------



## jblanford (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Rose. The show was a great success. The vendors were happy. We were in the Cafe building.... Because it was a new location, we wern't sure of how many people we would get, and then there was the weather. We were so happy to have such a large crowd.... Thanks for asking... Jim


----------



## Corbin (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and looks like a nice spicerianum too


----------

